# Well, another trip to the Boneyard



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

To quote Yogi Berra, "it's like deja vu all over again."
While getting a couple of parts for a friend's blower, I spotted the remains of a big later model Troy-Bilt machine (36"+) that had been thoroughly stripped for parts. What remained however was the extra long crank handle that extends all the way to the "dash board." Everything at the chute end looked the same as mine (one advantage to owning one of the hundreds of MTD brands ). $10 later it and the mounting bracket were mine. The coupling that connects the two pieces was rusted and pretty cheap anyway; and it was also necessary to shorten the lower end by about 5 1/2". My friend Marc made a new one out of a piece of tube and viola, a deluxe and much easier to use crank handle.

I've attached a picture of a Similar Troy-Bilt machine so you can see what the original installation would've looked like.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Forgot to attach the last image of the reference blower.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice little upgrade, The doner machine had eated grips too LOL would have gonefor those personally just to say I got them LOL


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks. Actually, that wasn't the donor machine, just one in for service. I took an picture for reference purposes and to get the model and SN in case I needed a part number. The donor wasn't much more than a pile of parts with the handles sticking up in the air so I could see them over the fence. Yup, there are days when I could use heated grips.


----------

